
Show HN: Learn to Code with Interactive Challenges - Method-X
https://edabit.com/explore
======
emrgx
Haven't had a chance to play with it yet but clicked around and it looks
interesting. I like the idea of users posting their own coding challenges. The
one thing I noticed this suffers from is a lack of a community base. Just
clicking through the challenges on the front page I saw no discussions. But
with that said I think this could be a neat application for new programmers. I
know someone who is going through freecodecamp now. I'll ask them to take a
look at this and see what they think.

~~~
Method-X
Please do! And if you can, let me know what their experience is like:
matt@edabit.com

As for the lack of community, the site has been live for about a week now and
it's already got 1000 registered users. In a few months I think it will be
very active!

~~~
emrgx
Hey a 1000 active users is great. Well done. Maybe show challenges that have
active discussions on the front page to showcase your active user base?

------
Method-X
I really hope some people find this to be a fun tool. I spent a little over
five months building it by myself.

Before anyone asks, yes, the backend currently supports other languages!
Specifically:

* C

* C#

* C++

* Elixir

* F#

* Haskell

* Java

* JavaScript

* Objective-C

* OCAML

* Php

* Python

* Ruby

* Rust

* Swift

Once I’ve smoothed out the rough edges and squashed some bugs, I’ll begin
working on rolling other languages out. Also, the challenges right now are
rather easy BUT the system allows anyone to publish their own challenges:
[https://edabit.com/guide/creating-
challenges](https://edabit.com/guide/creating-challenges). So if you want
harder/more challenges, by all means please help out! :)

~~~
sgslo
How are you handling execution of each language? I've looked at
[https://github.com/remoteinterview/compilebox](https://github.com/remoteinterview/compilebox)
a bit, but looks like it has some issues around infinite loops.

~~~
Method-X
Every time code is run/checked it's done inside a docker container. This
allows me to set up an environment for as many languages as I want and unit
test them. The containers run for a maximum of 2 seconds so if there's an
infinite loop, the container is destroyed eventually anyway.

